# Auxilary Fence and Table saw jigs



## autoBrad (May 21, 2008)

Hello,
I am wondering what you guys use for an auxilary fence.. I am thinking about trying to build the one Norm built on the new yankee workshop.. basically it just goes over your fence and has a high wall for attaching a featherboard to hold material down.. I'd like to possibly use that in combination with a fetherboard in a slot to hold it against the fence.. I bought that featherboard today.. I just got my first tablesaw, Jet proshop and have been ripping 1x4 and 1x6 poplar with it, but think that having something hold the material down and against the fence would make my life much easier, especially with like 8ft long pieces.. 

If you have have links or pics to the ones you use that would be awesome, and oh yeah, i want to avoid drilling into my brand new fence.. 

Oh yeah, and what's your favorite most frequently used table saw jigs.. I seen niki's cross sled and that thing is crazy.. awesome, i want to start simpler for now though.. 

Thanks Again


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

A couple of years ago I built one similar to the one in Jim Tolpin's Table Saw Magic. You can add any t-tracks you like along the face. I've since sold the saw and need to build another. 










Here's one method to hold it in place with rare earth magnets:


----------



## autoBrad (May 21, 2008)

Interesting.. or you could put some like knobs on the back to hold it to the fence I think.. What type of wood did you use?? I realized we need something really flat and straight..


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

I'd use a Cabinet grade plywood (like the pics show) you could use clamps Rocklet sells a set just for this.
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=17821&filter=fence%20clamp


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

autoBrad said:


> Interesting.. or you could put some like knobs on the back to hold it to the fence I think.. What type of wood did you use?? I realized we need something really flat and straight..


I used MDO ply for mine. I chose magnets because I didn't want to drill the fence and I was concerned that knobs would mar the face of the fence up. With a good friction fit you might not need screws or magnets...just the L-bracket on the end to prevent sliding.


----------



## autoBrad (May 21, 2008)

I thought about those little clamps.. but it seems that if I put a higher fence on it, that if I built a box over the fence, that it would hold the high part of the fence more parallel to the blade... more level.. Also, how far down.. like how close to the table should this auxilary fence go, I would guess about even with the bottom of the current fence?? yeah, I'll have to see where I can get cabinet grade plywood.. I don't think the big box stores have it.. Also, MDO is similar to mdf right?? Doesn't that stuff make a bad mess?? I don't have a dust collector so.. it's somewhat a concern.. I hear the concern about marring up the face of the original fence..


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

MDO is a paper covered ply try a Sign shop.

I'd leave it on the table..... if you use it to rabbit... make the dado wider and bring it up into the aux fence.

Clamps of a good friction fit are best for a Biesmeyer type fence....


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

I found a Vega roller setup. I think it's called a stock feeder. I adapted it to my Biesemeyer style, Jet Exacta fence. It works great, holding the stock down, and against the fence. I don't use the anti kick part in the picture.
Sorry about the picture quality.
The roller is at an angle, which keets the stock against the fence.


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

You realize the last post was in 2008.........


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

lol. You and I must be the only ones reading the old ones!


----------



## vdotmatrix (Jul 28, 2014)

Whoa...i made one of these aux. fences: http://www.finewoodworking.com/how-to/video/multi-use-tablesaw-rip-fence.aspx


----------



## vdotmatrix (Jul 28, 2014)

vdotmatrix said:


> Whoa...i made one of these aux. fences: http://www.finewoodworking.com/how-to/video/multi-use-tablesaw-rip-fence.aspx


3 years later and this jig for my fence is indespensible for cutting frame ledges for hive boxes....such a great find.


----------



## ducbsa (Jul 6, 2014)

His first bevel cut looked scary to me! Fingers too close to blade. :surprise:


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

vdotmatrix said:


> 3 years later and this jig for my fence is indespensible for cutting frame ledges for hive boxes....such a great find.


Welcome back! 

Thank you for resurrecting this thread. I gotta make one of these fences. The versatility and ease-of-use are just what I need.

P.S. I have a set of those Rockler fence clamps mentioned above. They work well, but the posts are dowel shaped, so you must insert the posts into holes that you drill down from the top of the auxiliary fence. That limits the auxiliary fence height to the height of your table saw's fence. In retrospect, I wish I had bought the Micro-Jig Matchfit clamps, which are dovetail shaped. Instead of drilling, you use a dovetail router bit to make matching slots for the clamps. The dovetail shape is far more versatile than Rockler's dowel version of a fence clamp. The Matchfit clamps can be used with any height auxiliary fence, and in many places where the Rockler fence clamps won't work.


----------



## AtomicTermite (Feb 28, 2018)

My fence has slots made into it for mounting a aux fence. I think I will be able to use square nuts that will fit the slots and be able to attach the aux fence with countersunk machine screws.


----------

